# trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?



## oddworld (1. Juli 2013)

moinsen,

nachdem mein lütscher tümpel in der erde ist, würde ich gerne die mauer bepflanzen.

es sind die typischen kalksandsteine.sie sind zu einer mauer aufgestapelt.mit rel. großen ritzen/fugen.
ich möchte hauswurz und konsorten in die fugen pflnazen.

wie mache ich es am geschicktesten ? normale erde in die fugen? wie verhindere ich, das diese wieder ausgewaschen wird (und in u.u. in den teich gelangt) ?

habt ihr tipps für mich ?


olli


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

hi Olli,
Semps kommen mit ganz magerem Boden klar, 2 Teile Sand, 1 Teil normale, billige Blumenerde. Das "Substrat" anmischen, vll. noch 'ne Prise Urgesteinsmehl mit rein und in die Ritzen stopfen.
Die Semps vorsichtig reindrücken, fertig. 
Anfangs alle paar Tage mal ein bissi Wasser rübersprühen.... mit der Zeit die Abstände verlängern. Semps, die gut eingewachsen sind, kommen mit Wasser alle 14 Tage aus....
Unkraut, das automatisch auch wachsen wird, am besten mit einer Pinzette rauszupfen.


----------



## oddworld (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

hallo,

das ging ja schnell mit der antwort   ok, das mit dem substrat wäre dann geklärt.
die größte sorge bereitet mir:  bleibt die erde auch nach einem regen in der mauer ? oder hast du noch irgendwas "nachgestopft" ?

vorne wäre ja die pflanze der stopfen.evt. hinten einen klumpen lehm hineinhauen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Hi Olli,

das zu viel Substrat ausschwemmt verhindert man mit leicht nach hinten geneigten Steinen. Da kann es dann mit dem Kalksandstein womöglich aber auch ein kleines Problem geben. Die meißten Hauswurz mögen Kalk nämlich nicht so besonders

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Wie wäre es mit einem bild der steinmauer?
Ich persönlich stelle mir gerade ne senkrechte wand vor 
Da kann doch nix wachsen :?

Mandy


----------



## oddworld (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

  genau.senkrecht ist sie.halbwegs..  foto´s habe ich gerade nicht zur hand.

sie ist teichbreite lang (also ca. 2,30m) und ca. 40-50cm hoch.

ich dachte/dene diese steingartengewächse wachsen überall.ich lese immer wieder, das sie kaum erde benötigen, und nicht tot zu bekommen sind.... 

ich werde einfach mal ein versuch starten.


----------



## derdirk (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Hallo Olli,

bei mir sieht das Projekt Trockenmauer gerade so wie auf dem Bild unten aus.

Die Abstände zwischen den Steinen sind bei mir durchaus großzügig gehalten, da ich natürlich so nach und nach Pflanzen einsetzen werde. Es sind aber nicht jederzeit die von mir begehrten Sorten erhältlich, daher die Abstände zum Nachpflanzen. Meine Wunschkanditaten kommen aus der Familie __ Steinbrech, Saxifraga, davon sollen da noch einige rein.

Was das Ausschwämmen der Erde anbelangt habe ich bisher noch keine bösen Überraschungen erlebt. Am Anfang habe ich den Hang mit Plane abgedeckt, wurde mir aber zu lästig und wollte mal abwarten. Wie gesagt, bisher ging es gut.

Viel Erfolg,

Dirk


----------



## maarkus (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Da ich mir auch eine Trockenmauer gebastelt habe, bin ich auch sehr interessiert, was ihr so pflanzt. Ich habe mir mal drei alpine Pflanzen reingesetzt. Die Trockenmauern aus dem alpinen Raum haben auch eine eigene, so genannte "Ritzenvegetation". Einfach mal ein wenig danach googeln. http://books.google.de/books?id=XTy4RB0ptHMC&pg=PA81&lpg=PA81&dq=ritzenvegetation+trockenmauer&source=bl&ots=Ur4QIB0WfT&sig=HFH8NyUsRGmEwLv7qCYk19umuD8&hl=de&sa=X&ei=DoTSUcW5J4jfswapooCwBg&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=ritzenvegetation%20trockenmauer&f=false
http://www.land-oberoesterreich.gv.at/files/publikationen/n_wegezurnatur.pdf

Ein guter Freund hielt zu dem Thema auch mal einen Vortrag. Wenn ich daran denke, spreche ich ihn mal beim nächsten Treffen an.


----------



## pema (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Hallo Dirk,
das, was du da hast, ist vielleicht hübsch...aber leider keine wirkliche Trockenmauer.

Bei unseren kleinen Trockenmauern haben wir festgestellt, dass Hauswurz (wie Frank es auch schrieb), den Standort - oder auch die Kalksandsteine - nicht besonders mag. Es haben nur ein paar Pflanzen überlebt und die mickern eher vor sich hin.
Gut wächst z.B. Asplenium trichomanes (Milzfarn) und auch die __ Karpatenglockenblume. Eingepflanzt haben wir die Pflanzen in den Mauerspalten einfach, indem wir den Topfinhalt (mitsamt der Pflanzerde) in die Spalten gedrückt haben. Wenn die Spalte nicht groß genug war, wurde etwas von der Pflanzerde entfernt. Zusätzliches Substrat wurde nicht eingebracht.
Die allermeisten Pflanzen in der Trockenmauer sind allerdings von alleine gekommen Alles aus den Staudenbeeten, was diese Fugen mochte, hat sich angesiedelt. Verschiedene Farnsorten, __ Akeleien, __ Mohn, hochstielige __ Glockenblumen, __ Königskerzen...keine Ahnung, was noch alles...lassen die Trockenmauern schon verschwinden.
Das hat allerdings auch einige Jahre gebraucht.
Also: nicht alles, was erst nach Unkraut aussieht, ist auch welches Und: Abwarten und Teetrinken:smoki

petra


----------



## derdirk (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Tja Petra, ich gebe dir Recht, es ist natürlich keine Trockenmauer. Viel mir im Laufe des Tages auch ein.

Mann sollte trotzdem versuchen, so viel Erde wie möglich unterzubringen, gerne auch mit Substrat angereichert.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## laolamia (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

hallo dirk

ein kraeftiges gewitter und der dreck ist im teich oder?

gruss marco


----------



## derdirk (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Das kann eigentlich nicht passieren Marco, die Teicheinfassung ist etwa 15 cm hoch und über die überschüssige Teichfolie würde alles ablaufen. Allenfalls Spritzwasser könnte in den Teich gelangen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## maarkus (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: trockenmauer bepflanzen  tipps ?*

Meine Frau hat einfach mal bei http://www.mauerpflanzen.de/angebot.php bestellt. Es hat soweit alles super geklappt. Die Pflanzen sitzen in den Fugen und ich hoffe, dass sie mir nicht eingehen, da meine Fugen recht eng sitzen. Sobald sie mal den Kontakt in das Beet geschafft haben, sollte nichts mehr passieren.
Bei der Bestellung lag nochmal eine genaue Beschreibung der einzelnen Fugenpflanzen bei.


----------

